# Bad, bad, BAD diarrhea today!! Help!!!



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Miikka has a serious case of diarrhea today. She has gone at least 6-7 times since about 8:00 this morning. It’s basically yellow-brown water. I remember reading something about a certain food product that helps with diarrhea. Is it pumpkin? If this is not right, what can I give her to help with the diarrhea? 

Yesterdays diet consisted of half of a Cornish game hen, bones and all (hubby doesn’t know I fed her the hen w/bones ), for breakfast and for dinner she had canned jack mackerel, cooked acorn squash, a little shredded cheese, and an egg. She’s never had mackerel before but she has had everything else. Could it be the fish that’s causing the diarrhea? What can I give her to help plug her up? 

She has not had ANY food today. She does not want to eat...can't say as I blame her!

I don’t want to call the vet because she’ll insist that I stop with the raw food, as she is very opposed to the raw diet. 

As always, thanks for the :help:! 
Cheryl


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Dont feed her for 24 hours to give her system a break.
Just water if you can.
The more she poops the more she will be dehydrated.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How long has Mikka been on a RAW diet? How did you start her? Did you start one protein source at a time? Or many sources? Is there anything you are feeding that was same, or similar, to the last time she had diarrhea?

If it's really bad I would stop the food, give her pumpkin and plenty of water for 24 hours.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

PLAIN canned pumpkin can help firm up her stool.

How much (in weight) did she eat yesterday?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

This is what i do when Lucy has diarrhea..

1. Don't feed anything for 24 hours except water, but that's not really food.
2. Start on chicken breast or browned beef and rice diet until poops firm up.
3. Once firm, slowly transition to regular diet using chicken/beef and rice.

This usually takes a couple days to get back to normal.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Jax: Miikka has been on the raw diet for about 10 days now. I started her on mostly chicken. This week I've added some beef and the canned mackerel fish. 

Lauri: I didn't weight it. I know, I know. I need to start weighting the food. I have a scale and it's still in the box  I think she got too much last night. I eye-balled what I thought was a right amount but hubby threw in the rest of the can of fish. So, she did get too much fish, I think. But she LOVED it. 

I'll try to find some pumpkin but I know at least one of the local grocery stores does not have any...I guess there is a recall or something. I'll try Wholefoods today. They might have some. 

Cheryl


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

Stick to a single protein and see how Miikka handles it before you add different proteins. I have found that if there isn't enough RMBs, and too much muscle meat that Miya has a softer stool.

All the advice above with the pumpkin and staying hydrated is well advised.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think you need to take a step back and restart with one protein for at least a week. Then add another protein, for at least a week. Slowly transition her into it. I would also not give her all the extras all at once either. She had 5 different things in one day so you really don't know if it was one thing that bothered, the combination, or maybe she just had an upset stomach.

I know how easy it is to jump right in and give all different things. And it's fun! I have a blast grocery shopping for Jax. But like any change over it's better to slow down in case there is an allergy and to not overload her system. Plus you won't have a nagging vet and husband!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would stop raw until she recovers in order to give her digestive tract a break. I'm not sure it's wise to fast a young puppy for 24 hours?????

I would double cook some rice (cook for twice as long in twice as much water) and boil some chicken breast. Puree the chicken breast and add a tbsp of pumpkin. Give her several small meals of the bland diet until her poops firm up and then start again on raw following all of the advice above.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

BowWowMeow said:


> Puree the chicken breast


Pureeing does make a difference, as some pups may not want to eat even shredded chicken but if you puree it to a pulp, they are usually fine.


----------

